# Kindle Froze Up.



## baron (Apr 19, 2014)

My Kindle froze up the other day and I had to order a new one. I do not know if I'm reading to much as to why it froze up. I called Amazon and all their help would not fix my Kindle.

I was wondering if any one here knows if there is a way to save books purchased from second and third parties sites. Amazon says they only store and transfer books that were purchased from them (Amazon.) So it seems I will lose all my books that I downloaded into my Kindle that did not come from Amazon.

I guess they do that so you will only purchase books from them.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 19, 2014)

You could always save a copy of each book to your computer.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 19, 2014)

John, if you plug your kindle into your computer, does it show up as a drive? I'm betting it does, even if it is frozen.

If so, you can probably go into "documents" folder on it and copy all the books to your computer as Trent mentions.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 20, 2014)

The electronic age is a rip off. In many ways its designed to keep you spending. I wonder how much modern electronically recorded history will survive!


----------



## SRoper (Apr 20, 2014)

If you send downloaded books to your Amazon account they will keep them for you, ready to download on to any Kindle or Kindle client you own. I don't know how Amazon could be held responsible for books that you did not back up.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 21, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> The electronic age is a rip off. In many ways its designed to keep you spending.



Maybe, but I've got thousands of usable volumes without having paid a dime. The books you actually buy from Amazon don't disappear (anymore....  ).



> I wonder how much modern electronically recorded history will survive!



A fair question, but it could be applied to newspapers and books, too. Google and archive.org have done a lot to counter the problem of access to decaying paper. Millions of computers around the world have copies of ancient documents stored. The redundancy is far better at preserving records than, say, a stone building in Alexandria (Egypt).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 21, 2014)

Its all stored in? And if a solar flare bigger than the one that hit Canada hit earth? Or someone made a virus to wipe it all out? There is nothing tangible any more, its all too fragile now, much much more so than the printed word. It all relies, the modern created things only stored in the nether world of the internet, on the internets integrity. Its all the eggs in 1 basket.


----------



## jogri17 (May 3, 2014)

You can also send your own files to your amazon.com kindle email address. If your device is broken, then they are treated apart of your collection and will download. Maybe you didn't know about this feature, but they do back up your personal documents, just to protect people's privacy they make you go through an extra step. Reasonable in my opinion.


----------

